

Java leak detector startup Plumbr raises $1M  - jcrei
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/12/plumbr/

======
ivom2gi
As covered in the company blog: [http://plumbr.eu/blog/happy-to-
announce-a-1m-seed-round](http://plumbr.eu/blog/happy-to-announce-a-1m-seed-
round)

------
jcrei
Another Estonian startup making headlines.

------
T-zex
Now that is what I call selling ice to Eskimos.

~~~
thaumasiotes
Being garbage-collected doesn't make you leak free. If you really want to, you
can leak memory from any language; just make sure your references are always
in scope.

~~~
priitp
Precisely. See this SO post for examples on how you can end up with leaking
Java code. Happens every day.
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6470651/creating-a-
memory...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6470651/creating-a-memory-leak-
with-java)

